# Search for MX Leader Team colours



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thought i 'd better start my own thread, after hijacking profkrispy's, sorry :blush2: 

I have just got myself one of the MX Leader's from SA. 
Beautiful frame and fork, will go nicely with the corsa 01 i got from Rashid over a year ago.

I am trying to find out the identity of the team that the colours come from,

I have spoken to Gita, they say 1992 to 1994 team Telekom, they claim after 1995 they went to the charcoal top tube and fork, Cadre and Tears for Gears disputes this.

Some people have claimed Domex Weinmann, but they have purple top tube and green highlights,
This frame has dark blue top tube and fork, with pink BB and seat stays, white/ cream middle and light blue/lavender highlights,

Can anyone shine some light?


Oh and some opinions on build, 

I have 8 speed Alloy Chorus/ Record on the corsa 01, 
with 10 speed Alloy Daytona gruppo sitting in a box.

Should i put the 8 speed Chorus/Record on the MX, and build up the corsa with 10 speed Daytona?
Is that more in line with the vintage and prestige of the MX

Cheers


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*go alloy 10 speed*

not sure on livery
may not be a team color
lovely anyhow


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I just finished watching the 1993 World Championships video where Lance Armstrong wins in a solo break away. In the video Olaf Ludwig is riding a Telekom MX Leader. It's really diffcult to tell what color the bike is due to the fact that the weather was bad and they were riding in the rain but during several portions of the video the dark colors on his bike looked like a dark blue. I'm not 100% sure mind you, but I believe what Gita told might well be true.


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, tried to find some info on the 1993 worlds, but no luck. 
No matter, was just curious.

On another matter, starting to look at building her up. Had a look at the cable guide under the BB, with those massive chain stays, it pushes the plastic chain guide to one side, and looks like the front derailluer cable would not be in the correct place.

Can someone take a picture of the underside of their MXL's BB, so i can see if have the correct cable guide, and/or the correct placing.

Cheers


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I believe what I posted above is not correct after all. I just watched the 1992 Tour de France on DVD and almost all the stages were under clear sunny skies. I was able to see that the Telekom paint scheme was charcoal with a pink pin stripe running along each side of the top tube. Yours does not have that pin stripe (and its blue). Maybe yours was a one-off custom order for someone?


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Fivethumbs,
There has been a few frames with this colour scheme, 
so must have been just a spinoff from the Telekom team colours,


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

It looks to be a mix of the blue from Team Kelme and the rest from Telekom.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

ace70 said:


> Thanks guys, tried to find some info on the 1993 worlds, but no luck.
> No matter, was just curious.
> 
> On another matter, starting to look at building her up. Had a look at the cable guide under the BB, with those massive chain stays, it pushes the plastic chain guide to one side, and looks like the front derailluer cable would not be in the correct place.
> ...


Ace,
Here's the best I can do in a pinch: the BB underside of my MXL and the BB cable guide I received from Merckx. I'm assuming it's the correct one since it came from the source. 
Cheers.
cannibal


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Cannibal,

I thought as much, the guide i got with the frame was the wrong one.

Went to the LBS, had your pic on my phone, the guy goes out the back, comes out with the right one, free of charge.
Fits the frame perfectly,  

Love this site, Cheers Mate


----------

